
Startup sets full mobile browser free - drm237
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/01/28/Startup-sets-full-mobile-browser-free_1.html
======
dskhatri
Mobile phone browsers with flash support would be great! I have Opera Mini
(<http://www.operamini.com/>), a 'full' mobile browser on a BB but the
experience isn't that great because of the small screen. I prefer BB's built
in browser that automatically formats the webpage for the small screen.

